

PostgreSQL 9.0b1 with built-in replication support - andrevoget
http://developer.postgresql.org/pgdocs/postgres/release-9-0.html

======
astine
Replication support has been a big issue with Postgres in the past, with folks
needing third party proxies that were clumsy to use to accomplish it. This
improvement is big news.

It sounds like there are a lot of improvements with this release of Postgres,
and that they are taking a less conservative approach to development than they
have in the past; I hope that they won't sacrificed stability too much to
accomplish this.

~~~
crad
I'm not sure what you base the less conservative approach to development
comment on. As far as I know, the development process and patch application
process is the same as it has been in recent years. Stability and quality of
code are still #1.

Edit: clarified the conservative approach to development.

~~~
mahmud
Perhaps the submission itself? From the first paragraph:

 _"While past major releases have been quite conservative in their scope, this
release shows a bold new desire to provide facilities that every new and
existing user of PostgreSQL will embrace."_

~~~
crad
The intent was not to speak to the development process per se, but the roadmap
for Postgres.

~~~
astine
I think you misunderstand me I don't mean to imply that the Postgres
developers have decided to be sloppier in their development practices or
anything like that. When I say 'less conservative in development' I mean that
scope _is_ an aspect of development. When a project's scope increases, so does
it's workload and complexity; a development team can either allocate more
resources and time to the project or let quality slide. This is a truism and I
mean no slight to the Postgres people who, in my experience have consistently
delivered a very stable project to date and may very well be able to handle a
broader scope with no loss in quality.

------
pilif
If I had one feature wish free, it would be the option of having an option to
sort by multiple locale specific sorting orders in the same database.

Earlier, this was specified at cluster initialization time (initdb), then it
was one a database level (create database), but what I would really like to
see is being able to specify it on query time or, failing that, I would at
least like to be able to create multiple indexes with different locales and
use those to sort the data.

In the application in question I have to do all sorting on the client side now
which also means that pagination needs to be done on the client side which is
a huge networking overhead between database and application as I'm fetching
rows, sorting them and then throwing away the majority of them.

Aside of that, I love, love, love PostgreSQL ever since I switched from MySQL
back in 2000. Every new release was such a pleasure to try out and every time
I was happily integrating all newly gained features in my applications.

~~~
russss
The pg_collkey extension gives you access to ICU's unicode collation
functionality from within Postgres:

<http://www.flexiguided.de/publications.pgcollkey.en.html>

Also see my blog post about it here:

<http://russ.garrett.co.uk/2009/01/18/unicode-postgres/>

------
toisanji
The best open source database just got better, can't wait to use this in
production.

------
a2tech
As with any major postgres update this calls from a full dump of the database
and a restore into the new version-you can't simply update the database files.

pg_dump -clean makes this a snap so you shouldn't have any problems upgrading.
(oh and if you're doing backups-you are using pg_dump --clean right? Its
really the best way).

~~~
russss
If you use "pg_dump -F c", pg_restore is able to parallelize the restore,
which makes things go a _lot_ quicker.

~~~
a2tech
Wow-thats a great tip. Thanks!

------
xal
Is the build in replication support able to correctly replicate schema changes
to the slaves? That was the biggest issue with the existing solutions for most
admins I talked to.

~~~
thristian
It's based on shipping write-ahead-logs around, so anything you can do inside
a transaction (pretty much any DML or DDL statements except for ones that
affect the entire cluster, like "CREATE USER" or "DROP DATABASE") can be
replicated.

------
mark_l_watson
Nice. Say goodbye to Slony? I am downloading the beta right now for play use.
I would like an easier AWS setup with two EC2s running replicated PostgreSQL.

------
tibbon
I'm really excited to see this. Using 3rd party tools for PostgreSQL was
getting confusing for me and having it built in will really help a ton.

------
Ionic_Walrus
really excited about this, having dealt with slony-1 built-in replication is a
welcome feature.

